# Francesco Artusato's 30-fret LACS RG7



## MikeH (Jun 28, 2011)

Just saw it on ASP's Facebook. Pretty wild looking, but judging by what he can do with the 6 string version, I'd say it's a nice fit.








And for those of you who haven't seen the video of the 6:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats insane!!!! Me want! with pyramids inlays ala Uv.


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 29, 2011)

I want one


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 29, 2011)

And to think I was GASing for one BEFORE this vid....

Anyone know what he is tuned to? The notion of detuning this beast excites me because you could play the low, heavy stuff and then get to notes normally reserved for standard tuning and the like.


----------



## ayambakar (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn, now I have to check out All Shall Perish... he's freakin' amazing. 

The pickup simulation concept sounds amazing, I'd like to try it.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Jun 29, 2011)

That's so awesome. What a huuuge cut away, that actually looks really awesome aesthetically too. 

What song was he playing there?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2011)

That thing looks way better with the 7 neck. It fills the space a bit better.


----------



## Zei (Jun 29, 2011)

My god, that sounded awesome. Those higher frets just rang out beautifully and my god... he played so fantastically... now I HAVE to get back into them...

Wonder when he's gonna record stuff with that 7-string beast


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's some crazy shit. That video got me so stoked for their new album coming out now.


----------



## Static (Jun 29, 2011)

MAH GAWD! i want that!


----------



## Solodini (Jun 29, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Anyone know what he is tuned to? The notion of detuning this beast excites me because you could play the low, heavy stuff and then get to notes normally reserved for standard tuning and the like.



That's what I was thinking. Extended scale, tune down a 3rd and then still have extra range at the top.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 29, 2011)

nice!.. i have always wanted a 30 fret guitar but an 8 string..


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy shit Fuck I need that guitar haha not want need.


----------



## HeadBender (Jun 29, 2011)

The only thing that I like from that guitar is the electronics that makes the bridge pickup sound like a neck pickup 

But that is deifantely cool....


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 29, 2011)

chris storey could play it better


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> chris storey could play it better



More trolling from you? Don't leave inflammatory comments when you know what'll happen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 29, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> More trolling from you? Don't leave inflammatory comments when you know what'll happen.


once again im not trolling i just said he could play it better i never said that francesco wasnt a good player or anything i just feel that chris could take better advantage of it. thats my opinion


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 29, 2011)

He began writing a column for Guitar World recently it's online only but he's got some pretty sweet gear. Controlled Chaos: Francesco Artusato Gear Breakdown, Part 1 | Guitar World


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love Chris Storey,... but I think Francesco is even better across the board.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 29, 2011)

That guitar really looks awesome. I wish Ibanez would release it... too niche, imaginably.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> once again im not trolling i just said he could play it better i never said that francesco wasnt a good player or anything i just feel that chris could take better advantage of it. thats my opinion



Well it didn't look like that. Please try to flesh out your opinion before you start annoying people.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 29, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That guitar really looks awesome. I wish Ibanez would release it... too niche, imaginably.



The 7 or the 6? The 6 is available.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 29, 2011)

the 7 wont happen! you know ibanez!


----------



## Tree (Jun 29, 2011)

When I first saw pictures of the 6 my initial reaction was, "Do not want."
Now after seeing this and the video...GAS attack


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 29, 2011)

this RG2011 looks better with 7 strings


----------



## MikeH (Jun 29, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> once again im not trolling i just said he could play it better i never said that francesco wasnt a good player or anything i just feel that chris could take better advantage of it. thats my opinion



Why, so he could play 18nps on the top 10 frets? 

Chris is a great player, but he's basically a one-trick pony like his mentor. Francesco is a bit more versatile, and while he has great speed, he also has better phrasing, legato, and better song writing abilities (ala his solo album).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 29, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> That thing looks way better with the 7 neck. It fills the space a bit better.



It does.... but that cutaway still bugs me though...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 29, 2011)

He is seriously fucking good.

I listened to some ASP and didn't like it at all. But I watched some videos that were just Francesco and really thought he was awesome. He definitely shreds like a friggin' demon


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 29, 2011)

That dude can fuckiing play...nice guitar btw


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2011)

I swear when pictures of the 6 string first surfaced everyone was like 'that's fucking ugly'.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 29, 2011)

Not something I'll ever use but the playing was jawdropping.


----------



## TMM (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cool, looks better w/ 7-strings and a black pickguard IMO.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya I'm sorry but uh I prefer Chris. His shit was addicting this guy is just....different; he belongs in a different band. Sorry he's just not my style. I'm actually kind of worried about the new album and I love ASP.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 30, 2011)

"Impressive, Snake..."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 30, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> the 7 wont happen! you know ibanez!


 
You never know. Ibanez did just release a microtonal guitar, which no one saw coming, and they did already release the 6-string 30-fret. 

Ibanez has quite the track record with solid body, spanish style, electric production firsts.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jun 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I swear when pictures of the 6 string first surfaced everyone was like 'that's fucking ugly'.


 
Yeah, until all of us saw the 7 string version...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a beautiful slice of awesome......*fingers crossed for production*


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 30, 2011)

thatguy87 said:


> Ya I'm sorry but uh I prefer Chris. His shit was addicting this guy is just....different; he belongs in a different band. Sorry he's just not my style. I'm actually kind of worried about the new album and I love ASP.


thank god someone agrees with me
also to who ever negged me for stating an opinion fuck off


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

That cutaway is STILL funny looking. Someone remind me why they gave Cooley shit about the cutaway he wanted...?


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait, a basswood Ibanez RG with bolt on maple neck, rosewood fretboard and dot inlays??? I'M IN!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> That cutaway is STILL funny looking. Someone remind me why they gave Cooley shit about the cutaway he wanted...?



Was that before or after he was bashing Ibanez and Jackson left and right because they wouldn't give him a sig? 



Emperoff said:


> Wait, a basswood Ibanez RG with bolt on maple neck, rosewood fretboard and dot inlays??? I'M IN!!!!!



There's not a single spec in that list I don't like.


----------



## orakle (Jun 30, 2011)

wow i think his lacs looks totally amazing

to be honest, this is the first guitar with a pick guard that i like !


----------



## Syriel (Jul 1, 2011)

Ibanez needs to release that Neck pickup simulator circuit thing. It would be the most mind blowing release Ibanez would ever do, and guys who aesthetically LOVE single bridge pickups would have the chance to have a "ghost" neck pickup. That would be just AWESOME.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 1, 2011)

That looks pure awesome! I most definitely want one...or two!  

One of the nicest LACS jobs I've seen in a long time.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 1, 2011)

Sick guitar, sick guitarist!
Cutaway still bugs me a little, and the neck pickup stimulator seems like an awesome idea.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was that before or after he was bashing Ibanez and Jackson left and right because they wouldn't give him a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single spec in that list I don't like.


 
See... I thought he was bashing them because they wouldn't do the cutaway he wanted hence the breaking of the deal altogether... I may have that wrong, though.


----------



## Laxdude67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Why, so he could play 18nps on the top 10 frets?
> 
> Chris is a great player, but he's basically a one-trick pony like his mentor. Francesco is a bit more versatile, and while he has great speed, he also has better phrasing, legato, and better song writing abilities (ala his solo album).



one trick pony....like meshuggah, slayer, or 1093746 deathcore bands 
imho of course..(flameshield on!)

Chris is a fantastic shred guitarist, very good at what he does. No doubt he would sink in a conservatory jazz group haha, but he chose and paved his style like everyone else.
Francesco is talented all around, but to say one is better than the other is the age old game of YOU MADDD BRO?!

if he wants to do 18nps on 2 frets let him at it! there will always be someone that will want to hear it. that's the beauty of music dude!

my


----------



## Laxdude67 (Jul 1, 2011)

btw, that bridge pickup simulator is TITS!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You never know. Ibanez did just release a microtonal guitar, which no one saw coming



To play devil's advocate, they also only release what they want to certain markets, the one you mentioned above was only being sold in two countries and the US is not one of them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Wait, a basswood Ibanez RG with bolt on maple neck, rosewood fretboard and dot inlays??? I'M IN!!!!!



I'm down with that. Considering there's a ton of maple board Ibbys showing up lately, dots are better than their sharktooth inlays, and that production 30 fret guitar is actuall ALDER. 



Laxdude67 said:


> btw, that neck pickup simulator is TITS!



Fixed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> To play devil's advocate, they also only release what they want to certain markets, the one you mentioned above was only being sold in two countries and the US is not one of them.




Very true. Though anyone with a bank and a long distance phone line can order and buy an out of market instrument. Just look at the myriad of J-Customs and ESP Edwards/Grassroots/Navigators in the US. Look at the early days of Caparison.

Can you run down to GC and grab one? Of course not. Though do you think GC would stock them even if they were available?


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 1, 2011)

They made the 6 so they may as well do a 7. It's a cool guitar but not something I'd be interested in.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 1, 2011)

Syriel said:


> Ibanez needs to release that Neck pickup simulator circuit thing. It would be the most mind blowing release Ibanez would ever do, and guys who aesthetically LOVE single bridge pickups would have the chance to have a "ghost" neck pickup. That would be just AWESOME.



Absolutely - that's the most intriguing aspect of the guitar for me


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 1, 2011)

really great LACS def one of the more unique ones!


----------



## Rob_Ec (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol 30 frets a over kill for me 
someones never heard of a whammy pedal lol 
i dont wanna hear ear piercing notes lol thats a epic buzzkill live haha
but thats just me i like that low rumble hah


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 8, 2011)

Rob_Ec said:


> Lol 30 frets a over kill for me
> someones never heard of a whammy pedal lol
> i dont wanna hear ear piercing notes lol thats a epic buzzkill live haha
> but thats just me i like that low rumble hah


 

Then you can tune to a lower tuning. And it's fun playing high notes. When someone's ears start bleeding and dogs start barking, you know you did the job right


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 8, 2011)

I would think those tiny frets would take some time to get used to playing.


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 9, 2011)

anyone else thinks he looks kinda like Rusty Cooley in the OP pic?

maybe there's a thing to their look...


----------



## omentremor (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone else find the 30 fret slightly irritating and somewhat like a bird chirping or a video game when it gets really high? Dunno, I'm just not a big fan. 7 string is a much better idea though


----------



## Solodini (Jul 10, 2011)

omentremor said:


> Does anyone else find the 30 fret slightly irritating and somewhat like a bird chirping or a video game when it gets really high? Dunno, I'm just not a big fan. 7 string is a much better idea though



In standard tuning, yeah. I think most of us here would just downtune it and use the high frets for standard range.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 12, 2011)

I gotta try that. Something else that caught my ear were some videos on youtube with the 7 strings with an extra high A string. It sounds like someone using an octave pedal almost. 

That big cutaway in this guitar does look a little funky, but I would love to have access to those higher frets. I guess somethings gotta give.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 12, 2011)

omentremor said:


> Does anyone else find the 30 fret slightly irritating and somewhat like a bird chirping or a video game when it gets really high? Dunno, I'm just not a big fan. 7 string is a much better idea though



Not yet anyways. I do enjoy a lot of weird stuff though. It's just cool to hear more notes that you almost never hear on a guitar. I would've have like to have seen more crazy riffin' in that video where you'd go from way low to way high and back. That's what I would want to try out with one of 'em anyway.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn, I hope they release this 7 string version. I'd love to compare it to my RC7G...


----------

